

Show HN: I built a simple utility for PC pilots. - jeiting
http://fsxflight.com/

======
jeiting
The app is basically a little bridge to feed data from Microsoft's abandoned
but still popular Flight Simulator X into popular iOS aviation apps ForeFlight
and WingX. It was my first time building an app for Windows or writing C#.
Coming from the iOS world I found it a useful exercise. I built mostly for
myself. I had previously been relying on a Rube Goldberg solution of bluetooth
dongles and jailbroken iPads. I figured I could throw it up for $5 with
gumroad and see what happens.

